# Sampling of my work



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought I'd post a sample of some of the things I have done over the past yr or so.

Pics


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Great jobs !! I like the idea of sharing pictures of jobs. Thank you.
I hope soon have some to post.
The Jeep Wrangler one, is it screen printed?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

No heatpress vinyl.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I thought I'd post a sample of some of the things I have done over the past yr or so.
> 
> Pics


David, great job. Shows our members they can do so much more then just tee shirts with a cutter... Lou


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

very nice David thanks for sharing..
I too love the idea of us all sharing things we do..


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks guys and gal that's why I thought I'd show a little variety of things. lol honestly I think one of the best things in the pics is the "potted chair" with the fern in it. The pic doesn't do it justice, it is beautiful. We send them to funeral homes when someone passes.

There's so many things you can do with a cutter it's unreal. I actually bought mine originally to do barn stars like the one I posted. Was hand painting them,  until I got turned onto a cutter.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I had to go back and look.. i didnt relize that was a chair.. i guess i didnt look close enuff .. it looked like a plant with a sign behind it at first..

Lou.. yes i agree.. I think some of the member dont realize what they can do with their plotters to make money..
Heck.. I make quite a bit with just parking lot signs and they are quick and easy..


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2007)

Your designs are great!! 
You did a great job!!!


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Hey all looks good I like the Disney style font on the one sign.It really is amazing at how many different ways you can use your plotter and a little brain power to increase the revenue for your shop.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Love Love Love the pics, I love that we can share the pics also
   
sandyJo


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks all I added a few more.  I got to remember to start taking pics of stuff I do. lol


----------



## Reign (Jun 16, 2008)

...very nice I like so many others appreciate when people post their creations. Love what you're doing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

very nice stuff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

David, just think all of those done without a roland cutter.......... Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

WHAT? I thought those was done with a Roland.  My ole "elcheapo cutter" works pretty good and now I can contour cut with it.


----------



## jtmercutio (May 15, 2008)

im diggin your work man!!! I posted up some work ive done in the last month or so in another thread.... vinyl cutters can be used for so much!!! What brand of heatpress (shirt) vinyl do you use? Looks sick!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice work ... David the designs look great. I like the way the vinyl looks on the shirts. Is that Eco-Film or Multi cut ?. ...... LOL . Seriously thanks for sharing. I like the gradient vinyl too. ...... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

jtmercutio said:


> im diggin your work man!!! I posted up some work ive done in the last month or so in another thread.... vinyl cutters can be used for so much!!! What brand of heatpress (shirt) vinyl do you use? Looks sick!


I used multicut from Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Nice work ... David the designs look great. I like the way the vinyl looks on the shirts. Is that Eco-Film or Multi cut ?. ...... LOL . Seriously thanks for sharing. I like the gradient vinyl too. ...... JB


That would be multicut.  

That "gradient" vinyl is actually spray paint, did you did know you can spray paint vinyl? Use Krylon or actually better yet Krylon Fusion as it has M.E.K. in it and it eats into the vinyl to make it seem to be part of the vinyl. One tip though, I always change the tips on a Krylon Fusion can and put on a regular spray can tip as it seems to spray better.

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## Reign (Jun 16, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> My ole "elcheapo cutter" works pretty good and now I can contour cut with it.


 
Ive seen that term "contour cutter" but there was no explaination... would you mind giving me a brief idea what that means plz?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Reign said:


> Ive seen that term "contour cutter" but there was no explaination... would you mind giving me a brief idea what that means plz?


Sure, you print out a picture or whatever onto vinyl, heat transfers or whatever the cutter will cut, then you cut around the graphic you printed with your cutter. Only certain cutters can do this, but I found a way with Flexi Pro and my Refine to do it. I was fortune enough to get a copy of Flexi Pro from a buddy who went out of the sign business.


----------



## Reign (Jun 16, 2008)

oh ...i thought all cutters did that!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

mystysue said:


> I had to go back and look.. i didnt relize that was a chair.. i guess i didnt look close enuff .. it looked like a plant with a sign behind it at first..
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I thought I'd post a sample of some of the things I have done over the past yr or so.
> 
> Pics


 
This may seem like stupid question but what was the one that says SKIN done on?

nice work by the way.

Thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That is actually white vinyl and then spray painted with red and yellow Krylon paint.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Does the paint hold up after it's washed. ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

It actually holds up well. A buddy of mine had it on his bugsheild for over a yr and it held up really good.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> That is actually white vinyl and then spray painted with red and yellow Krylon paint.


 
Yea I guess I should have read all the posts first.

Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> It actually holds up well. A buddy of mine had it on his bugsheild for over a yr and it held up really good.


I wonder would it work with heat press if you used a clear vinyl and painted it. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I wonder would it work with heat press if you used a clear vinyl and painted it. .... JB


There's something for you to try JB.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Roger,
Is that a hint,,?
done without a Roland Cutter?

I am trying to pay attention here ,and can hardly wait, infact i was planning on purchasing a few things, Now i am gonna wait,, so dont dilly dally, to long,, lol
Just kidding, I know you guys are working on this as fast as you can.
I will be patient. I will cross my fingers, that this is a answer to a few issues, that in our industry have been left untouched for answers and then hope that it will not cost our first born,.
Well acutally, my first born is now 27, dont think you want him.lol although he insists the transfers are trash and silk screening is the only way to go.... I think I have made him a believer with plastisol transfers, and there is room for silkscreening and vinyl, in my business.
  
Sandy jo


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Sandy I "think" what Roger meant was how nice "other machines" can cut, it doesn't take a Roland to cut perfect graphics. At least that was the way I took his post.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats exactly correct David, what I was reffering to is that while Rolands are great machines and have a big following there are cutters out there that will do everything the Roland will do and in many instances are built better and have better software than the Roland, just because they are popular doesn't mean they are perfect.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

BTW, Roger what do you "have up your sleeve"?  I've seen a few posts about "something coming soon".


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a Gcc cutter and a Roland Gx24. I like both cutters and both work great. The Gcc cutter has a stepper motor so it is noisier than the Roland. The Roland has the optic eye, not really a big deal to me, I wanted the servo motor for the quietness and the speed of cutting. I want to be clear they both cut great and if you don't mind a little noisier machine with out the optic eye the less expensive cutters work great. I know the Roland will cut heavier material like Flock with a guarantee of the motor not burning out. The stepper motors are not as strong. I did a lot of research on different cutters and the most expensive does not guarantee the best cut.As far as software goes the Roland cut studio is not my program of choice. I like Flexi much better. I'm not telling anyone which cutter to buy, I just wanted you to hear a evaluation of someone who owns cutters fro both ends of the cost spectrum. ... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> BTW, Roger what do you "have up your sleeve"?  I've seen a few posts about "something coming soon".


As a beta testor for Roger I will just say.. it is practicle, needed, easy to use, and why it wasn't done before is beyond me.. And that is all I am going to say about that..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

badalou said:


> As a beta testor for Roger I will just say.. it is practicle, needed, easy to use, and why it wasn't done before is beyond me.. And that is all I am going to say about that..


I agree Lou it will change things for a lot of people. I know it changed my thinking real quick. It's hard to believe the how far I was off, but not no more. ..... JB


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Have to agree with JB and Lou....Roger has more up his sleeve than his arm!...Like JB sez....I did not realize how my thinking was off!!..Just wait until this hits...


----------



## NESBOW (Sep 10, 2006)

great work!!!! we have been going to do this as well. perhaps we'll follow up now. thanks.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Rob.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi David hopping one day to be as good as you very nice work !


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

David after seeing your t-shirt work in another post, you're already past me. Thanks for the compiment though.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I feel like a step child next to you dynamos. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

LMAO Jerry, I believe you're right up there on the design ladder too. Funny thing is, I can't draw a straight line with a ruler.


----------



## 3initialz (Jul 7, 2008)

i love ur your work!!!


----------



## Kurfuu Clothing (Jul 23, 2008)

i really like tha men working shirt with glow strips on it.....i was looking in doing some KURFUU shirts like that.........but the supplier was too expensive.........CHECKOUT MY ABLUM ON T-SHIRT FORUM....I'VE GOT SOME PICS TOO.....GREAT JOB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes that stuff is expensive. O.D.O.T. and OSHA required the client to have them stripes, which to me makes no sense, I never see road construction people have safety stripes on, but I did what they asked.  

BTW, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow! Great stuff. Where do you get one of those "el cheapo" cutters you speak of? lol j/k

Keep em comin'


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Ha Ha Ken you're funny


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Cheap cutters is a term I would prefer to call them frugal cutters. ...... JB


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Cheap cutters is a term I would prefer to call them frugal cutters. ...... JB


 
Well put.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

JB I prefer to actually call them "the best deal in the cutter market", but that's just me.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

David I know what you mean. I would not let mine go my wife was going to surpize me with new cutter that was better untel. She started to see what I could do now I dont get new cutter. but now I get to get vinyl and more shirts to play with LOL.


----------

